# saintly's new website



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2009)

well folks it looks like i'll save a lot of you the time of reading through my lengthy journals! i know your all fed up of them   

as interest develops through my MA scapes etc, i thought it was time to get a site of my own which i can direct people to, to view my images, works etc

i'll be updating my journals, images the odd tutorial on there. relatively small to begin with but should expand as my knowledge for aquascaping expands.

when it's up and running (date to be arranged) i'll let you all know, and look forward to a visit.   

mark


----------



## samc (12 Mar 2009)

sounds good will you be bringing out your own products


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Mar 2009)

So thats what the sigs were all about  
should be ace, don't forget to update your journals here too


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> sounds good will you be bringing out your own products



nice thought, but i'm way off that. it really is just to show my work and past scapes. 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> don't forget to update your journals here too



people really are fed up with me posting LD, so i'll save you all the read.


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2009)

My signature is about the green goblin. Nothing more  

Mark just copied me. His sig is about garden peas I think.



Looking forward to the site, Mark


----------



## samc (12 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> nice thought, but i'm way off that. it really is just to show my work and past scapes.



i was only joking but come to think of it you could flog some of that stone you have    you can see how cheap it really is when you got yours though


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> people really are fed up with me posting LD, so i'll save you all the read.



As a newbie I find your journals some of the most informative, and inspiring out there.  I'd happily read many more pages either here or on your site   

Good luck with it.

Tony


----------



## Superman (12 Mar 2009)

Looking forward to it Mark, your journals are always a good read, hopefully you'll keep them up either on your new website or on here.
It can't help having more and more websites out there with details about our hobby.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Mar 2009)

It's about time you got a website! 

I think I speak for everyone when I say that I'm far from fed up with your journals!

PS - if you need a hand with anything website-related let me kjnow.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> It's about time you got a website!



true my friend,



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I think I speak for everyone when I say that I'm far from fed up with your journals!



more kindness   



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> PS - if you need a hand with anything website-related let me kjnow.



even more kindness, thanks thomas, but everythings in hand.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Looking forward to it Mark, your journals are always a good read, hopefully you'll keep them up either on your new website or on here.



the bulk of my journals will be on my site with extra images and stuff. but of course i'll update on UKAPS. my site is just an extension of what i do on here really. i'm not disappearing....



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> As a newbie I find your journals some of the most informative, and inspiring out there.



thanks Tony, the cheques in the post   

i've always been the kind that likes to share info.not hoard it. so if i can pass on images that can help encourage others?....i will   after all, it's all about visuals right?....amano has inspired the hell out of me through stunning photography.

The site has been developed my James maslin and looks absolutely top notch. i think initially my journals will be uploaded along with a gallery. and later on as time passes i'll add other stuff too. BTW, no forums!

i may even have guest scapers, articles on other peoples tanks. etc....


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Mar 2009)

sounds great


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2009)

Site sounds a super idea, Mark.  A logical progression for you to showcase your talent, both as an aquascaper and photographer.

Will there be an option to leave critiques?!!


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Will there be an option to leave critiques?!!



  theres always room for comments. thanks for the support too   



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> sounds great



cheers matey


----------



## jay (13 Mar 2009)

Like a blog site?
I've seen a lot of these from aquascapers and i reckon your work(past and present) could make a real good one.

Go for it mate.
Sure we'll all be bookmarking it


----------



## JamesM (13 Mar 2009)

Yup, exactly like a blog 

Its based on a modified Wordpress backend with a custom theme, and will feature to-the-point journals and articles even I can understand and stay awake reading  Comments will also be welcome and encouraged throughout, either via guest status or by member sign up. 

It might not be jam packed with journals or articles to start, but its a growing project to showcase Mark's work and share the knowledge and experience he's soaking up each day.


----------



## John Starkey (14 Mar 2009)

Hi Mark,nice idea mate,i am surprised no one else here hasnt thought of it,
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2009)

ok, the site is live. I need to emphasize that it's still in the process of having material added. i.e backdated journals, etc. so please be aware that my current 120cm scape and the galleries is the only thing viewable. 

it will be a slow progression, but i hope you like the initial look of the site. i owe that to the brilliant James Maslin.

just keep checking back every so often to see any progress   

http://www.plantedbox.com


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Mar 2009)

Looks great - lovely design     Well done you and James.

Look forward to seeing it "fill out"    

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Mar 2009)

Looks good guys, nice one!


----------



## JamesM (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## George Farmer (22 Mar 2009)

Very nice layout and design.  It's very easy to create a website, but a lot harder to make one look good.

Good work fellas.


----------



## Nelson (22 Mar 2009)

hi,
looking good guys.well done
neil


----------



## StevenA (22 Mar 2009)

Site looks good guys, very professional  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2009)

thanks everyone. as you can see theres still a lot of content to be uploaded, but it's a start.


----------



## samc (22 Mar 2009)

great one ill be checking it often i should imagine


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> great one ill be checking it often i should imagine



good samc   

if some are wondering theres just the one journal which is 2 pages worth

http://www.plantedbox.com/?p=370#more-370

and gallery......

http://www.plantedbox.com/?page_id=185


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you see me trying all the other links just to make sure I wasn't missing something Mark?   

Looking good mate, well done.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Mar 2009)

added to favourites 
It looks very sleek, and a nice, simple layout too.
Looking forward to it filling out 

EDIT: i know it isnt much but "practical" is spelt wrong on the useful links page.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (22 Mar 2009)

Nice website, looking forward to more content! Groovy name aswell


----------



## Superman (22 Mar 2009)

Not had a proper look yet, but looks top notch.
Good work.


----------



## JamesM (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks again gang, all feedback is appreciated 

Aaron, good spot matey! 

Feel free to leave comments on the site also, all opinions are welcome


----------



## samc (22 Mar 2009)

good shots on there makes me want to try photography


----------



## TDI-line (22 Mar 2009)

Great site Mark, very professional.
 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> good shots on there makes me want to try photography



go for it, you'll love it! theres one or two from my wedding days, just to give a feel as to what i did before photography wise, it was a brief period but loved it all the same, until pressure of the day got to me as well as the bride and groom 

the aquatic side of the photography is where i'm finding true enjoyment.



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Great site Mark, very professional.



cheers dan.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Mar 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> EDIT: i know it isnt much but "practical" is spelt wrong on the useful links page.


"Fish keeping" should read "Fishkeeping" too.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> "Fish keeping" should read "Fishkeeping" too.



doh'   cheers george. my mother has pointed out one or two on something i'd written too.


----------



## Superman (22 Mar 2009)

Stuff on photoshop tutorials would be really helpful!


----------



## George Farmer (22 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got your Mum proof reading on Mothering Sunday?!  Quality!


----------



## JamesM (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys, PFK link updated.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Stuff on photoshop tutorials would be really helpful!


Google is your friend there mate  PM me if you get really stuck though


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Stuff on photoshop tutorials would be really helpful!



if i can think of some real valid stuff, it'll get added for sure   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You've got your Mum proof reading on Mothering Sunday?! Quality!



i know, she's unbelievable when it comes to grammar and spelling, she thinks ( i know) I'm  a thicko   it was a their, and there moment....


----------

